# Obama blames NRA and asks for 1 issue voting



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Obama is speaking right now and just answered a question about the Oregon shooting. His answer? That the NRA does not represent the majority of Americans, but is highly organized, well, funded, and knows how to intimidate people and politicians with fear.

He also said that the real answer lies in changing the political makeup of the government. He asked the American people to vote for candidates who support more control, regardless of any other issues. He want to fill congress with anti-gun politicians who will finally be able to make the needed changes, ie: more control.

My response? I just joined the NRA, and I will vote _against _anyone who wants more gun control laws. Yup, we can make this a single issue election, but not in the way Obama wants.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Knew it was coming did my civic duty this morning. Bought a Glock 43, and a bunch of powder and bullets.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That seals it, my votes go to only people who support 2A.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

one of my other Shooting buddies were having this discussion when we left base two days ago. we both agreed that somethings we liked. a Firearms ID card, so that you know the people carry, buying, looking at have had a basic background check. like a Drivers license if you have a CCW in one state it should work in every other state. I don't think gun free zones work due to the fact it just makes bigger targets for people that want to shoot up a school, or base. we also said if you qualified to carry for watch in the military you should be able to carry 100% of the time. doesn't make sense we can carry over seas but not at home in the states.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, my local sporting goods store just reinstated a 1 box limit on .22 lr today. I bought some .22 lr last week and the a few weeks before that with no limit on 325 round mini-bricks of Federal Target Rounds. Today, 1 box limit. Here we go again...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Gun show tomorrow. ill be there when it opens


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Well, my local sporting goods store just reinstated a 1 box limit on .22 lr today. I bought some .22 lr last week and the a few weeks before that with no limit on 325 round mini-bricks of Federal Target Rounds. Today, 1 box limit. Here we go again...


Scheels on the south side of KC has had plenty for the past few weeks. We are going over there tomorrow. We will see if there is any left. I haven't been buying it up and don't plan on starting now but it will be interesting to see. I'm also going to the survival expo and gun show tomorrow. We will se if the price hiking has started. The expo is at the KCI expo center for anyone in the area that dident already know.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn I wish I had money for an AR before they get crazy again.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Change the make up of the government. That doesn't address the problem.
http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/gu...ugher-gun-laws-after-oregon-college-shooting/


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

PCH5150 said:


> Damn I wish I had money for an AR before they get crazy again.


Check Guns for Sale | Online Gun Store | Grab A Gun Online Gun Store . I see emails almost daily for AR's in the five hundred dollar range. If that doesn't fit the budget, you might consider building your own. A lower one week, the trigger the next... With a little patience you can build yourself something pretty awesome. You don't need a lot for tools and there is something to be said for looking at her and thinking " that's bad ass and I made it". There are other registration benefits as well.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

That lying POS started his BS with "We've cut the deficit by 2/3rd's" I can't stand his voice.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

This sums it up for me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

First RNprepper is correct. Financially join and support as may pro 2nd amendment organizations as possible. NRA, GOA, 2nd amendment foundation, etc. Vote pro second amendment and be loud about it. Write your state and federal representatives and Senators and let them know about it . Daily, weekly, monthly. Do not quit. Encourage your friends and other like minded people to do like wise.

Second, buy fire arms and ammo often. Stack it high, stack it deep.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We all knew it was coming. he makes this shit up as he goes. The reason no one can get more gun control is because most people want their guns and believe in 2A. Any idiot that comes out and says he is for tighter gun control is lost before he starts. Look for Oblunder and his crew to try and back door it. The question to me is will we survive the rest of his term? I have serious reservations. Prepare.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Of course he did. Anything to try to move folks toward more gun control.
Why doesn't he start in Chicago to get the guns from the hoodrats?
Oh wait--- never mind---


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Obama and his minion have killed more Americans (in the name of women's rights) than all the guns in America has throughout history


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

9 sheople got killed cause they followed the law and gave up their guns to make some politician feel better. Cowered in the corner and got shot in the head. But it's some how my fault.

But how many babies got aborted today and killed on the table?? How many got shot and killed in the nations gun free zones?? How many in Chicago, DC and Detroit?? But the POS president wants my guns. C'mon the NRA has nothing to do with it.

If the first person that got shot would have had a gun how many more would have gotten shot. If the second saw what happened and had a gun?? Maybe the third, fourth, etc. What part of this doesn't "he" understand?? But wait a minute what stopped the killings. A good man with a GUN.............

Never heard him mention once in his BS speech about the loser lining people up and asking about religion. Isn't this a hate crime based on religion?? Was the loser a mooselim?? But somehow getting rid of my guns will make things all better.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If you aren't a member of the NRA, you should be. Nothing would say, "go pound sand Obuma" better than a doubling in membership.

Plus, you get a nice free range bag if you join now!

https://joinnra.nra.org/join/join.aspx


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

After Oregon Shooting, Hillary Clinton Says She Wants To Stand Up To The NRA

Today Hillary spoke against gun rights, knocking the "Absolutist theology about the second amendment being sacrosanct-when we know that every constitutional right can be tailored". Are you kidding me?? If someone told me that was a quote from Mussolini I wouldn't doubt it! If you were dumb enough to ignore her countless other crimes and self serving principles, how can you ignore that statement?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Now let's hear from the #2...






Weak arguments all around.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Obama is speaking right now and just answered a question about the Oregon shooting. His answer? That the NRA does not represent the majority of Americans, but is highly organized, well, funded, and knows how to intimidate people and politicians with fear.
> 
> He also said that the real answer lies in changing the political makeup of the government. He asked the American people to vote for candidates who support more control, regardless of any other issues. He want to fill congress with anti-gun politicians who will finally be able to make the needed changes, ie: more control.
> 
> My response? I just joined the NRA, and I will vote _against _anyone who wants more gun control laws. Yup, we can make this a single issue election, but not in the way Obama wants.


If I were an "anti-gun politician", the FIRST thing I would do is make sure I am bulletproof.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Folks on the fence, and on the left, better start paying attention. Things can move _fast_ when demagogues start promoting "single-issue voting".
The president has no interest in "common sense" reform. He has every interest in stepping closer to complete banishment. Every single little step counts.
If you're anti-gun, and that's your bag, by all means stay away from guns.
But if you're anti-gun, and think that affords you the authority to overstep **MY** constitutionally protected *RIGHT* to keep and bear arms, then you are a short-sighted fool and such thinking will lead to the fastest removal of liberty from a population that the world has ever seen.
If the tide ever sways, and enough people decide that rights can be taken away from others, and the right of man to defend himself is criminalized, we've lost everything.
At that point, nothing is sacred, and even *RIGHTS* **YOU** consider important can be taken away with unimaginable ease once we've lost the right to defend ourselves.
Nothing will hold back the whims of a power hungry majority.

The second amendment has nothing to do with hunting, or "sporting use". It has everything to do with ensuring that all other rights CAN be protected, even with violence as a last resort.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I never vote for any politician that does not have a record of being pro-2nd amendment. IMO, it all starts with the 2nd amendment and all other liberties exist due to this.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If you are not an NRA member, join.
It is more important now than ever.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

> *He also said that the real answer lies in changing the political makeup of the government.*


 One of the few things he has ever said I agree with. But like already written, not the way he means. Our political system IMO, is now make up mostly of professional politicians, whose only goal is to not rock the boat, and stay in office. Now you get the choice between the rube with the (R) left of his/her name or the rube with the (D), but it is still the same beans from either the red or the blue pot. Obama is correct we need to change the makeup of our elected officials.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The NRA loves a good mass murder!!! It's good for business! Everyone on both sides get all crazy and it adds up to big bucks!!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

"one issue voting" for a presidential election is rediculous.
A president should never be elected over 1 issue.

If the 1 issue is that damned important, then take it to a national referendum. Then everyone can vote on the issue with as little partisan debate as possible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The NRA is the largest gun lobby, but we all know about their back door deals and waffling. Still, join.

While you are at it, join this one, too!

https://www.gunowners.org/


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I have said for many years that during elections you have to vote for president based on their basic values. People tend to get distracted by short term issues like Obabacare or the war or whatever conflict dujour is in the papers. The reason that you ignore the campaign promises is because they are bunk (read my lips, no new taxes...)

The thing is that a president's most lasting legacy is the judges they put on the bench. Those guys, those supreme court justices, appellate court judges, and other federal court judges are all appointed for life, and in most cases they are still sitting on that bench long after the president has left office (sometimes they are still on the bench when the president drops dead thirty years later). 

So ignore the fluff of the election and focus on the core values; abortion, gun control, etc. It is their core values tht will be reflected in their choice of judges. Who cares about obama care, by the time the Koch brothers finish gutting ithe whole thing'll be little more than medicaid.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Suntzu said:


> Knew it was coming did my civic duty this morning. Bought a Glock 43, and a bunch of powder and bullets.


I did my duty --- reloaded another 100 rounds of .40 S&W. .223 next! Will go to a gun show in Knoxville in two weeks to chat with other civic minded patriots.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have always been a one issue voter. Ever since Reagan signed the 1986 Gun Control Act.
ANYONE who does not fully support the 2nd Amendment does not get my vote in any primary, and in a general that is a hard dilemma for me.

A great example is Carson. He stated to Glenn Beck that city dwellers should not be allowed to have "semi automatic rifles." He will NOT get my vote in the Florida primary. If he becomes the candidate I will have to think long and hard about it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I have said for many years that during elections you have to vote for president based on their basic values. People tend to get distracted by short term issues like Obabacare or the war or whatever conflict dujour is in the papers.


If you think Obamacare was a "short term issue", then you don't fully understand the consequences of that legislation. It was one of the most destructive laws, and later judicial decisions, to happen to this nation in 50+ years.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A great example is Carson. He stated to Glenn Beck that city dwellers should not be allowed to have "semi automatic rifles." He will NOT get my vote in the Florida primary. If he becomes the candidate I will have to think long and hard about it.


My wife's a Carson fan. When I brought up this interview answer, she said he has since tried to walk that answer back. I'm not sold on him either. Anyone who doesn't understand the true purpose of firearms in this country doesn't deserve to lead it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A little off topic, my mother who is now 88 said a few years back that she liked Ms O, said she dresses nice. That and a cell phone will get you a vote.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Time to buy stock in a few companies.... Obama, the best gun and ammo salesman ever.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> A little off topic, my mother who is now 88 said a few years back that she liked Ms O, said she dresses nice. That and a cell phone will get you a vote.


Yup, she dresses nice - _really _nice. On taxpayers' dime.


----------

